# مؤسسة المجد متخصصة في إعمال النظافة المتكاملة وفى جلي الرخام ومكافحه الحشرات



## مسوقة26 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

مؤسسة المجد
أولا| تعريف عن الشركة
نحن واحده من الشركات المتخصصة في إعمال النظافة المتكاملة وفى جلي الرخام ومكافحه الحشرات لجميع الإغراض ولكافه المنشات والمواقع والتي تقدم برنامج شامل للتنظيف والمكافحة على اعلي مستوى وبأحدث الاجهزه وبأفضل العمالة ألمدربه جيدا على هذه الوسائل التي من شانها تساعد على نظافة جميع الاماكن حتى الصغيره منها والصعب الوصول اليها وذلك بمصاحبه مشرفين متخصصون لمتابعه خط سير العمل وتسليمه في افضل جوده 

ثانيا عرض الشركة

نظافة دوريه بعقود رسميه سنويه -1 
2-نظافه تاسيسيه يوم الواحد -اسبوعى أو شهري على حسب الاتفاق -نظافه المعارض المقامه لفتره محدودة بافضل العماله واحدث الاجهزه -3
4- نظافة العقارات بجميع انواعها وتشمل الشقق السكنيه والمنازل والفلل والنظافه تشمل كل ما هو بداخل العقار أو خارجه 
كما تقوم الشركه باستخدام أحدث الماكينات المتخصصه في جلى الرخام والعماله المدربه -5
كما تستخدم الشركه افضل انواع المبيدات الحشرية المصرح بها من قبل وزاره الصحة -6

برنامج الشركه المتخصص في مجال النظافة ومكافحه الحشرات
ا- نظافه شامله –وتشمل 

- تنظيف وتلميع الزجاج الداخلي والخارجي الخاص بالنوافذ والابواب والوجهات كما يقوم بهذا العمل عمال متخصصه في نظافه الزجاج وبخامات متخصصه في تنظيف وتلميع الزجاج
-غسيل وتجفيف السجاد أو الموكيت والشمواه والصوف بعمل كاربت شامبو للتنظيف ومعطر مخصص للسجاد والج كما نقوم باستخدام الماكينات المتخصصه والعماله المدربه جيدا
-تنظيف وتلميع المكاتب والاثاثات الخشبية والمعدنية باستخدام افضل الخامات
- تنظيف وشفط الاتربه الموجودة بالمكان وتنظيف
غسيل وتطهير دورات المياه باستخدام خامات جيد في تظيف الدورات واستخدام المطهرات والروائح العطرة وتنظيف البوفيه
-تنظيف جميع الأرضيات الرخام كما تقوم الشركه بجلى الرخام وتنظيفه باحدث الاجهزه وافضل الخامات وافضل العماله المدربه –ونظافة السيراميك والبورسلين -والقنالتكس -ونظافه الباركيه باستخدام خامات لتلميع الارضيه وتنظيفها
-نظافه الحوائط المدهونه وازاله البصمات من عليها باستخدام الرغوه الجافه
-تفريغ وتنظيف سلات المهملات وطفايات السجاير وتجميع تلك المخلفات داخل اكياس بلاستيك
تلميع المقابض والاجزاء الاستانلس والنحاسيه الموجوده بالموقع
-تنظيف حمامات السباحه الموجوده بالمكان
-تنظيف وسائل الاضاءه الموجوده بالمكان من الخارج فقط دون فكها
-تنظيف الاسقف والحوائط المرتفعه وازاله اثار العنكبوت والاتربه منها
-وضع اقراص الروائح المعطره لدورات المياه
كما تقوم الشركه بنظافه وتطهير وتعقيم خزانات المياه بافضل الخامات
كما تقوم الشركه بغسيل الانتريهات بمواد مثبته للالوان 
تنظيف خزانات مع التعقيم وذلك بسحب المياه بالغطاس ونزول العمال الخزان وغسيل حوائط الخزان وارضياته ورفع الاوساخ واللاتربة الباقية وتنشيفه بالاسفنج وتعقيمه


----------

